# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar Diten e Veres!!!

## s0ni

Uaa erdha te beja nje urim per Diten e Veres edhe s'pashe asnje teme te hapur. 
Gezuaaaaaaaar qe te gjithve ne vecanti atyre qe e dine nga bie Rrapishtja  :Lulja3: 

Per ata qe i kane bere ballakumet ahh sa me fat qe jeni,
neser heret me pret puna, do i bej stervitje dores se djathte duke rrahur vezet lol 

Urime e gezime!! Ja kaloni sa me bukur!! ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥

----------


## Mr-Bledi

*Gezuar diten e veres per te gjithe!*

----------


## lisa12

Gezuar diten e Veres Soni dhe  ti mr-Bledi,per te gjithe kalofshi nje dite te bukur dhe te gezueshme sot

----------


## Besoja

Gëzuar Soni dhe kalofshi bukur atje në Elbasan!

----------


## erla07

Gezuar nje vere e bukur,por ju nga elbasani,mos harroni te na dergoni nje ballokum.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

Gezuar...........

----------


## Kasumi

Gezuar per te gjithe .---------

----------


## RockStar

Gezuar Gezuar

----------


## maryp

mbase eshte injorance e imja...por kur i bie kjo dita e veres, jo per gje por akoma nuk ka ardh pranvera ndaj...

gjithsesi gezuar

----------


## RockStar

> mbase eshte injorance e imja...por kur i bie kjo dita e veres, jo per gje por akoma nuk ka ardh pranvera ndaj...
> 
> gjithsesi gezuar


hahhahaha kane ndrruar vendet stinet , me pare po vie Vera se Pranvera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

gezuar gezuar , gjithashtu dhe nderrimin e ores sot ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## izabella

Gezuar dite e veres te gjitheve....

megjithese akoma ska ardhe pranvera po na vjen vera :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PELASG

Gëzuar Ditën e Verës, festën e lashtë mbarëshqiptare!!!

----------


## arjan03

Gezuar diten e veres te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe jane............

----------


## projekti21_dk

edhe unë ju uroj Ditën e Verës duke ju përshëndetur me një këngë, kënduar nga Naile Hoxha:

----------


## Homer

Ça dit vere thoni ju .. un tu fjet per nat me 2 par çarap veshun lol

Nejse, gezuar diten e veres, festen e atyre qe jetojne ne tropik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

1. Si festohet në Elabasan:



2. Peqin dhe Elbasan:

----------


## Izadora

Gezuar dhe ja kalofshi sa me mire !

Megjithse ketej nga une ka fillu dita e dimrit  :perqeshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

Dikur ne Shqiperi ka qene Tradite, Diten e Veres kalamojt shkonin me plisa dheu ngulitnin nje dege te vogel mimoze apo gjethe ulliri dhe i'a dergonin te afermeve te tyre (per 5 leke  :buzeqeshje:  )

s'di a behet akoma apo jo

----------


## King_Arthur

Gezuar diten e veres te gjitheve !!!  

ne vecanti patrioteve te mi meqe kjo eshte nje tradite ne elbasan .

----------

